# Brand Names Of Chinese Watches Please



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi,

Thinking as the name of the forum has gone over to include Chinese, I thought I'd attempt to obtain a watch or two. Are they along similar quality lines to Vostok...and money?

I'm aware of Alpha, Shanghai and Sea Gull, but if I just put 'chinese watch' on the bay very little comes up so I thought if I put in brand names that might help, so if you have any recommendations as a starter watch or two, manual or auto, could you point me in the right direction.

Thanks as always,

Rich


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Have a look see here. It'll give you a few to be going on with.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

thunderbolt said:


> Have a look see here. It'll give you a few to be going on with.


I've also got some listed on the "affordables" site - URL below


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

Fray Bentos said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thinking as the name of the forum has gone over to include Chinese, I thought I'd attempt to obtain a watch or two. Are they along similar quality lines to Vostok...and money?
> 
> ...


Hi Rich:

just regarding vintage pieces...

You generally can't go wrong with a Sea-Gull or Tianjin manual/mechanical containing an ST5 from any "major online auction site" seller with good feedback--and the prices can vary between $15 to $80 for watches that are essentially the same. Look for the typical almost triangular bridge plate. Some of these movements are hand "striped" and well worth collecting.

Maybe not quite as good--but just fine and reliable--are the commonly found Shanghais that you mention. Also look for Baoshihua...there's an item I see sold often that is a clasic Chinese deisgn from the late 70s--early 80s, and the price is usually around $20.

Or visit my site and feel free to email about anything that interests you. I may be able to help you contact a seller.


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

Here is my ST5D which Ron mentions, 1970s...


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

Beautiful, Thian...I love mine, too!

The St5D is the automatic/date version; the ST5a is the mechanical "no date/no day" version (but both mechs and autos are excellent). Here's the striping on the mechanical movement I was speaking of (not near as pretty a photo as Thian's):


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

When you guys start showing off your ST5s, I can't resist saying...

Mine has a glass back!










:thumbup: :yahoo: :thumbup:


----------



## Fray Bentos (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks chaps, no end to get stuck into. Sea Gull look good and a few on the bay at present. Thanks again. Rich.


----------



## PlanetOcean2 (Sep 25, 2009)

Sea Gull at top, then Alpha.

Engi


----------

